# Compra-venta > Vendo >  wow

## magicfelipe

En un hilo leí que se hablaba últimamente del efecto WOW. 

Yo dispongo de dos que no utilizo, si alguien le interesa puedo dejar los dos por 15 euros (con los gastos de envío por mi cuenta). Uno es un 6 de corazones y el otro un 4 de corazones. 

Si alguien les da más utilidad que yo, dejo el mensaje. 

Saludos
Felipe

----------


## sann

Seria interesante saber si es el WOW economico o el original

----------


## magicfelipe

económico... Pensé que por el precio de los dos en conjunto quedaba claro, jejeje...

----------

